# Plumbing-That one thing...



## Song Dog (Feb 3, 2006)

you like to do the most.

#1 Drain Clean (I think it's the machines and camera) Haveing what no one around here has, So that would make me the ELITE:thumbsup:?
I do like it alot. Enough to want to get a jetter. There is alot of clay around my area.



In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## JamesNLA (Jun 2, 2006)

Tankless.....

I love finishing up a job and having the neighbors come and ohhh and awww and start asking me about their home! I also like opening up a hot side Roman tub filler to see full pressure and a properly installed tankless delivering endless hot water.

I also like dragging out the old tanked heater out the back of my truck and letting it slam onto the ground upright just before I rob all the brass:laughing:

I also like hot single women for clients.


----------



## 22rifle (Apr 23, 2008)

it ain't really plumbing... but a boiler room... that's living baby!


----------



## 22rifle (Apr 23, 2008)

Song Dog said:


> you like to do the most.
> 
> #1 Drain Clean (I think it's the machines and camera) Haveing what no one around here has, So that would make me the ELITE:thumbsup:?
> I do like it alot. Enough to want to get a jetter. There is alot of clay around my area.
> ...


I enjoyed drain cleaning. Wish we had a camera.

Had a couple of Electric Eel machines (drum and a sectional) and a General jetter.


----------



## threaderman (Nov 15, 2007)

I have all the toys except for Pro-press and I just don't like them for daily work,it takes the art out of piping and I have seen pro-press fittings that weren't properly installed leak.
Probably what I like best is pipe-fitting,cutting and threading ,and making pipes runs look like art.That's why I push the Gas work.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

threaderman said:


> I have all the toys except for Pro-press


I used this once, in a theater, 2" copper main, electrical conduit rubbed a hole in it, every time a urinal or toilet got flushed main would move back and forth, it made for a fast repair, I just don't care for a seal that takes an o-ring.


----------



## gmp (Feb 23, 2007)

Tankless. Tankless. Tankless.... I'm with James on this one. 
Nothing more satisfying than being able to "Be the company to call for tankless. Also being the only service tech within a fifty mile radius for Rinnai tankless. My phone is always ringing with service requests and 90 percent of the problems being installation errors. These calls also lead to generating more work.

Gas systems also, me coming from propane company background. No company wants to install gas systems, so that leaves me to do it.


----------



## threaderman (Nov 15, 2007)

gmp said:


> Tankless. Tankless. Tankless.... I'm with James on this one.
> Nothing more satisfying than being able to "Be the company to call for tankless. Also being the only service tech within a fifty mile radius for Rinnai tankless. My phone is always ringing with service requests and 90 percent of the problems being installation errors. These calls also lead to generating more work.
> 
> Gas systems also, me coming from propane company background. No company wants to install gas systems, so that leaves me to do it.


Do you install primarily Rinnai units?Are you a registered service provider for Rinnai?I have the paper-work to register for their directory of certified service contractors but I haven't researched it as I've bein a bit busy.Not sure of the Pros and Cons,but I'm really comfortable with their products at this point.


----------



## gmp (Feb 23, 2007)

Yes, Rinnai is my brand of choice.

And yes I am a registered service provider. It is well worth it. Just remember to set a realistic service area (mileage) so if you have to go further, you can negotiate better rates. 

I am the only one around for probably 100 miles distance, yet I set up my area as a 30 mile radius. 

Being one has definately been dood. It leads to much more work whereas just going out for one thing. 


Like I said, at least 90 percent of my calls are installation related or maintenance related. My last call was for replacing the heat exchanger that went bad. That lead to me reventing the unit properly with a condensate drain adding more income

I suggest you do it. Sometimes a pain in the butt, but if you are looking into generating income....well worth it


----------



## threaderman (Nov 15, 2007)

gmp said:


> Yes, Rinnai is my brand of choice.
> 
> And yes I am a registered service provider. It is well worth it. Just remember to set a realistic service area (mileage) so if you have to go further, you can negotiate better rates.
> 
> ...


 Thank you,I really appreciate that information.I'll read the packet this week-end since it looks like I won't be able to close on my home today.


----------



## CPlumb (Jan 17, 2008)

Mine has changed ,,, used to be ground work . A pick & shovel ,, hot day good sun and a whole lot of waste/vent runs ! Man that was living !!

Now --- A good day ( maybe 60 degrees ) of running several little service calls in my "hoods" that I advertise in ,,, Fix a toilet here , change a disposal or a sump pump there , snake a lav at the next one . Stop for coffee , chat with all the nice folks . NOW that's a good day ,, $ and happy folks !

Read something the other day ,,," The Day you love what you do is the last day you go to " Work" " .

Nice ,,,,Cal


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

Song Dog said:


> you like to do the most.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Being able to take a good dump when you guys are done....:clap:


----------



## Song Dog (Feb 3, 2006)

JonM said:


> Being able to take a good dump when you guys are done....:clap:


See right there, that proves that we are health care professionals:laughing:
Certified Dookeyologists.

Cal, Nice qquote.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jan 22, 2006)

I'm with you Cal. Resi new con has become like factory work to me and not enjoyable to me anymore (which is why I stopped doing it altogether about 2 years ago) and if I never get another wood chip down the back of my shirt that will be just fine with me. Service work is my happy little home. I like not knowing what the next call might be but being certain that it will not be the same thing I did at the last 37 houses or even the last house. I like meeting the people (most of them anyway) and solving their problems. 

On the other hand though, I am very grateful for my new con experience. It's where I learned to plumb and how to understand plumbing systems. If I didn't have that experience I would not be nearly as effective at troubleshooting and problem solving as I am now. I actually think every plumber should start off in resi new con for the first 3 or 4 years. I'm not saying that comm new con doesn't require thought and understanding but it's completely different and largely just requires you to be able to read engineered plans and "follow the yellow brick road". If you try to think or see a conflict or problem with the plans no one wants to know about it. The engineers don't want to know it because they are engineers and they know everything. The plumbing company owner doesn't want to know it because he gets paid to follow the plans and when they are wrong he doesn't get paid to undo it and redo it if a problem is found ahead of time so he wants it to become known after the fact so he can say "hey, my guys followed the plans exactly". In resi new con on the other hand, all you get is a floor plan and you have to know what has to be done. This of course requires you to apprentice under someone who knows and will teach you. You also have to learn whatever plumbing code applies or you will never be able to do it so that it will pass. So anyway, I'm very grateful for my new con experience both comm and resi but I don't think I want to do it anymore.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jan 22, 2006)

Oh yeah, if there were anything I really might miss about new work it would be slabbin' on a crisp fall day with no mud and bright blue skies!


----------



## ragstoriches (Mar 13, 2008)

JamesNLA said:


> Tankless.....
> 
> I love finishing up a job and having the neighbors come and ohhh and awww and start asking me about their home! I also like opening up a hot side Roman tub filler to see full pressure and a properly installed tankless delivering endless hot water.
> 
> ...


do you also tell you customers that have been charged 2000 dollars or more for you service that they are now going to pay almost double in gas usage and that depending on the unit size that running simultanious fixtures will retard the amount of temp i think most you guys are one time charlies who rip off customers due to thier lack of knowledge


----------



## threaderman (Nov 15, 2007)

ragstoriches said:


> do you also tell you customers that have been charged 2000 dollars or more for you service that they are now going to pay almost double in gas usage and that depending on the unit size that running simultanious fixtures will retard the amount of temp i think most you guys are one time charlies who rip off customers due to thier lack of knowledge


 I thought I was the only one here who wakes up that ornery...:laughing::laughing::jester:


----------



## Song Dog (Feb 3, 2006)

Easy-Easy!
This was to be about what you like the most in the plumbing trade, that one thing. If you like tankless, drain cleaning, or anything else thats great. 
Don't let this thread get out of hand. It wasn't meant to be:thumbsup:

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

22rifle said:


> it ain't really plumbing... but a boiler room... that's living baby!


*With you on that...the further north you are, the more it's considered plumbing.*
*Here, plumbing & heating are pretty much synonymous.*

*Nothing so awsome as the moment it fires, listening to the circs, feeling the return get warm on each zone.*


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

JonM said:


> Being able to take a good dump when you guys are done....:clap:


*I'm all about that, however...pullllease double check to see that it's actually connected & not just free standing on the floor.*
*Don't laugh...seen it happen.:blink:*


----------

